
Ask HN: How important to JavaScript is MDN? - HugoDaniel
Creating MDN was a huge effort back in the day. Now that Mozilla is without the MDN team:<p>How do you think JS will continue to evolve?<p>Will the living standard retain its importance without a proper centralised vehicle of information?<p>Is it a good time for web developers to start looking for alternative jobs&#x2F;career paths?
======
theandrewbailey
Isn't MDN a wiki?

~~~
HugoDaniel
yes

